

Javascript framework usage among top websites - edw519
http://royal.pingdom.com/?p=305

======
brfox
See YC poll from a few days ago:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=211630>

------
geuis
I call semi-shennanigans. The writer says they tested about 200 sites. Where
is the data list? To state the results of research and to be taken credibly,
you have to post your data. Additionally I have to take issue with the use of
Alexa for any valid data. There are other alternatives such as Compete.com and
Hitwise which are much more accurate.

